
Bill to have the White House create a database of APT groups passes House vote - tareqak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/bill-that-would-have-the-white-house-create-a-database-of-apt-groups-passes-house-vote/
======
prolikewh0a
Great. I wonder how long it is until me and my friends are on this new list
for supporting socialist/left wing politics as citizens of the USA.

